# For crying out loud!!



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

We use Advantix prevention and it seems to work pretty well for the most part. Haven't found any ticks after our outside play. Well, in the normal tick places anyway...

Anybody have any ideas on removing a tick from the back of his tongue?! I have never even oh my god.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I'd have to let the vet handle that one


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Who's eating who?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, that's nuts. I would probably ask a vet to get it out just to avoid any damage if he freaks out while trying to remove it.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Never had a tick there. I'd let a vet take care of it to make sure the entire tick gets removed and there isn't any swelling.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It could be a wart/papilloma type thing too. Still a vet visit tomorrow!


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

I got him relaxing on the couch with me and was able to get it with some tweezers. He was half asleep tho or he would have fought me.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Yikes!

Nice job


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Good for you. I am such a baby that I would not be able to do it. I get weirded out cleaning out her eye boogies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Great job. I give you lots of credit for even trying it. I would be afraid I'd stab them with the tweezers or something.


----------

